# Waiting for Abby



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Today is 126 for Abby she is a toggenburg Nubian cross it has only been 2 weeks since my last doe kidded but since she tricked me and I missed it it seems like forever since we had a baby!! I am excited Abby is my biggest doe she is about 170lbs right now I am hopping there is more then 1 baby in there


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in the waiting room also waiting on my Jasmine to kid. Her due date is from 5/12-6/21. The waiting is the hardest part  I'm hoping for twins Jaz has only had singles in her last 2 kiddings.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

I hope all goes well for you 
I would love to see a picture of Abby! I'm currently waiting on my Toggenburg Nubian cross doe to kid! Today is day 109 for my Cece.
I haven't seen many Toggs on here, and I would love to see if Abby looks like my Cece. Oh also, what is Abby bred too? I bred my girl to a purebred Nubian, I'm hoping to get a doeling with Togg color and Nubian ears.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Winrie said:


> I haven't seen many Toggs on here, and I would love to see if Abby looks like my Cece.


Me too. My yearling doe is half Togg. I'd love to see more Toggs. We don't see many come up in farm ads either. I'm not sure who I'm going to breed her to this year.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Winrie said:


> I hope all goes well for you
> I would love to see a picture of Abby! I'm currently waiting on my Toggenburg Nubian cross doe to kid! Today is day 109 for my Cece.
> I haven't seen many Toggs on here, and I would love to see if Abby looks like my Cece. Oh also, what is Abby bred too? I bred my girl to a purebred Nubian, I'm hoping to get a doeling with Togg color and Nubian ears.


Here are pics of my Abby I bred her to my ND/tog cross I am very excited to see the kid/kids post some pics of your girl too

















I will get some better ones she wasnt very helpful lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

This is the daughter to my ND/ tog cross buck she is identical to him i couldn't believe she came out looking just like him








Found a pic of gizmo on phone









This is my tog/nd cross buck


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

AmyBoogie said:


> She's gorgeous!


Thank you! She is a lover


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh there all so pretty! 
Here is my girl.
All the pictures of her are after her summer hair cut. She has more of the Togg coat.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I love her color I am thinking I might give Abby a cut this weekend haven't decided yet I would bet her babies come out favoring the tog more since both her and Giz are tog


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

goatgirl16 said:


> I love her color I am thinking I might give Abby a cut this weekend haven't decided yet I would bet her babies come out favoring the tog more since both her and Giz are tog


Oh she would probably look so cute shaved, and it's a good way to see all her markings. She looks more nubian in color 
I bet all her babies will have the togg/nd ears. I cant wait to see them!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Winrie said:


> Oh she would probably look so cute shaved, and it's a good way to see all her markings. She looks more nubian in color
> I bet all her babies will have the togg/nd ears. I cant wait to see them!


I figure she would be more comfortable too lol we have been getting pretty warm weather I have nvr shaved any of my goats before so it will be a experience lol I can't wait to see her kids this fall I breeding my pure bred Nubian girl with my pure bred Nigerian dwarf I want a mini Nubi I tried to bred Abby with him but she is just way too tall lol


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

goatgirl16 said:


> I figure she would be more comfortable too lol we have been getting pretty warm weather I have nvr shaved any of my goats before so it will be a experience lol I can't wait to see her kids this fall I breeding my pure bred Nubian girl with my pure bred Nigerian dwarf I want a mini Nubi I tried to bred Abby with him but she is just way too tall lol


Yeah, it got to about 105 here yesterday. I'm so glad I shaved her.
Lol I would love a mini Nubi, but I really love the large breed goats.
Also, I like the long floppy ears and I don't think there are any small goats with floppy ears.. Even the mini Nubi's can have more airplane ears then floppy.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Winrie said:


> Yeah, it got to about 105 here yesterday. I'm so glad I shaved her.
> Lol I would love a mini Nubi, but I really love the large breed goats.
> Also, I like the long floppy ears and I don't think there are any small goats with floppy ears.. Even the mini Nubi's can have more airplane ears then floppy.


I am hoping to get the long ears but things don't usually work out for me lol like this yr I only had 1 doe and 9 bucks I am praying Abby gives me a doe lol I have and 1 Nigerian dwarf doe left to kid I am so hoping no more bucks!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Abby today









That udder wasnt there at 9am!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Abby still hanging in there she is doing well hoping she does not decide to have them on Saturday my kids are graduating and then we are having a party for them


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Abby is 4 days from her due date I can't feel her ligs and she looks like she has dropped to me









This is Abby Friday









This is Abby this morning hoping she goes before or after Saturday I prefer before


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh wow! She does look to have dropped. Is her udder full? It's a little hard to tell in that picture.
I'm going to say.. Buck/Doe Twin's!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Winrie said:


> Oh wow! She does look to have dropped. Is her udder full? It's a little hard to tell in that picture.
> I'm going to say.. Buck/Doe Twin's!


It is pretty full but not strutted yet I am thinking Thursday or Friday I noticed her vagina is slightly open this evening I hope at least one doe! Lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

This morning Abby was standing with front feet elevated looking at her belly so we are getting close yay!! No discharge yet but I can't pinch any skin on her udder so hopefully today or tomorrow









This is Friday









This is yesterday









This is today


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh man I'm so excited!! I'm sure you're going crazy waiting. Hopefully she kids tonight.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Winrie said:


> Oh man I'm so excited!! I'm sure you're going crazy waiting. Hopefully she kids tonight.


I am lol and ofcourse she will make me keep waiting I am sure lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yay!!! Abby kidded this morning she gave me a beautiful little girl and boy!!









This is little boy









Both these pics are same little boy









This is little girl








These are both same little girl


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks I am very happy this morning she had a txt book pregnancy and kidding!


----------

